# Apartment trying to make me get rid of hedgies



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this... god I am shaking as I type it. 

I was renewing my lease for my apartment and they've updated the pet policy a bit, so I called the leasing office to clarify a few things about what fees I need to pay etc. (it looked like I'd have to pay a $100 depost each for my hedgehogs, so I wanted to see if that was right.) The lady called me ack and told me that the company no longer allows tennants to have hedgehogs as pets because they consider them "wild" animals like squirrels and raccoons...

I explained on the phone that these are NOT wild animals. They are not native animals. They are domesticated exoitc pets - like a snake, or a chinchilla (both of which are accepted per the lease.) I also talked to her about how unfair it is to try to impose these new restrictions on me when I was told when I moved in a year ago that they were fine. I have been open and honest about my pets the entire time I have lived in this building, and I have been trying to do the right thing.

A while ago my apartment building stopped allowing dogs. So anyone new moving in could not bring a dog, but if you already live here and have one you are allowed to keep it as you got the dog before that restriction was in place. So this is my biggest defense - if they can keep their dog, why am I being told I have to get rid of my pets?? They live in cages, they cause no damage, they don't make noise, they can't hurt anyone... 

I'm really scared right now that I won't win this battle. Has anyone gone through something similar? Has anyone been succcesful?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They had better grandfather you in like the dog owners or get a lawyer! :x No way you can lose, IMO!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Legally, I don't think they can make you get rid of them since they allowed them to begin with. I think the grandfather clause has to apply in all things like this. 

Wild animals, how ridiculous. :roll:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

The wild animals thing drives me crazy. They are trying to say they fit in the same category ad squirrles and raccoons. You can buy hedgehogs at pet stores (not that I tink you should) right next to hamsters and guinea pigs!


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Fight it for sure. I'm not sure how it is there but in Canada no one can legally even say 'No Pets'. Even apt buildings aren't allowed to tell you you cant have a dog. I'd find a lawyer or a friend in lawschool or something and get some advice. No way would I let them win.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

landlors are allowed to lay down restrictions on what you can and can't have in their properties - it's private property after all. But those things have to be disclosed when you move in and if their is a change in policy generally you go by what was in place at the time you first signed your lease.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with what everyone else is saying. You should be grandfathered in per your original lease that you signed. I would fight it the entire way- worst case scenario? Lawyer up. No landlord can make you give up your adorable little ones! :x


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not in any way shape or form have the funds to afford any kind of legal representation at all. So if it comes to the point where I either get rid of the hedgehogs or take them to court, I'm afraid it will have to be the hedgehogs D:

I hope it doesn't get that far...


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Psh I would be leaving and moving in with a friend or something before getting rid of my hedgie. But I don't think they can possibly have an argument if they let the other people keep their dogs.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe you could just say you're going to get a lawyer and they will let you keep them because they don't want to have to deal with all the legal stuff.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Tara151 said:


> Maybe you could just say you're going to get a lawyer and they will let you keep them because they don't want to have to deal with all the legal stuff.


Good idea!  Bluff them!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

If moving out and finding somewhere else to live were a posibility I'd be all over it. If they had told me this BEFORE my lease ran out I'd have been apartment hunting the past few months. But I have nowhere else to go at this point. 

I really hope the dog argument gets me somewhere. I don't see why some tennants should get special treatment when others have to get rid of their pets.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay im in Canada so I dont know if this will help but here you can take them to court WITHOUT a lawyer, you just tell the tribunal (like a judge but not lol) your issue and the tribunal decides. Since this issue is pretty straight forward I dont really think a lawyer will be needed.

Honestly, I would look up your Landlord and Tenant Act or whatever it's called in the US, and read up on it. It's important to have it anyway if you're living in an apartment.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/rental_assistance/tenantrights

This is a government website that explains your tenant rights, specifically for the state where you live. I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in Michigan and there was an advocacy group with a phone number to call. Look up your state and see if there is an advocacy group. It doesn't hurt to make a phone call to get some advice. If they say they can't help you over the phone and you need to make an appointment and pay a fee, then at least you tried. Hope this helps.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Where I live, it is not legal for them to say no pets allowed. 
http://www.moneyville.ca/article/924116 ... nforceable

I lived in a buliding for years with 3 cats and a dog along with ferrets. The lobby had a sign that said 'No Pets' but it was just to discourage ppl. Even the rental agents had dogs.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't threaten w a lawyer unless it is your last choice. 
You want to keep things as civil as possible. 
Since they grandfathered in the dogs I don't see
How they can not grandfather in other previously-allowed pets. 
Maybe helping to educate them about hedgehogs would help them
back down-- just basic facts about what they really are, etc. Ive heard 
People think hedgehogs were porcupines and ground hogs so perhaps education would help. 
Maybe show them a photo of the clean cage with hedgie so
They get it-- I assume they allow hamsters? I know you're very
Emotional right now but try to be matter of fact and keep
Things civil- it can only benefit you in the long run.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Another thing..even if they say get out now.. you legally dont have to. I legally have at least 60 days before I have to be out even if my landlord tells me I have to leave. Plenty of time to look for a new place. I dont think its fair to the hedgies to just get rid of them 

Look up your rights and act on them. Hopefully though they just give in and say its ok to keep them.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you a University/College student? A lot of post-secondary institutions, especially those with law schools, will offer legal representation for students at a low or non-existent price. It might be worth looking into.
What a ridiculous situation. I hope it all gets sorted out soon. I agree with everyone that you should be grandfathered in. If the worst happens and they refuse to allow the hedgies, is there anywhere your two boys can stay while you look for somewhere new to live?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Being civil sounds good but don't let them run you over.  There is no way people with dogs get grandfathered in and other animals do not, the law don't work that way.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Doubtful - I mean I really can't afford to find another place to live or to move. It took me AGES to find this apartment, especially given my limited income. My father was a co-signer on the lease but he's since lost his job so I'd have a hard time being approved elsewhere. I hate to sound selfish or like I'm putting myself before my pets, because I LOVE my boys, but I know moving just for them in not a practical option. 

I mentioned the grandfathered dogs on the phone earlier and it seemed to stump her a bit, I could tell she wasn't sure what to say. If they try to come back at me again with that I'm gonig to tell them that if I have to get rid of my hedgehogs I expect to see everyone in my building served a notice that says they have to get rid of their dogs right away. 

If worst comes to worst, I have to hope they'll at least give me a long period of time to re-home them, because it's not like I can just dump them out.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Urgh I wish this was in Canada I would be able to give you legal advice lol! What a useless degree I have -.- lol

Theres a number here that you can call, you get an hour free talk about any issue and they tell you the best course of action, its like volunteer work, lawyers here have to do so much time a year 

I wonder if you have something there? Here its called the Lawyer Referral Service.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I came home to a notice on my door that says I have an unauthorized pet, that I need to pay a $300 fine in the next 3 business days, and that the animal needs to be removed immediately.

this is CRAP. I told them I had hedgehogs when I moved in! I called them to try and straighten things out and they are using it against me to charge me a fine when I have not done anything wrong!

I called and got a recording and left an angry message, and then I called my dad and couldn't stop crying. He is way better at the talking to people thing than I am, and he is on my side with this. Hopefully he can help me sort this out, because it is ridiculous. I am so upset right now.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you try this site? You can look up your state and find out tenants rights and maybe find an advocacy group that will help you with advice.



Rainy said:


> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/rental_assistance/tenantrights
> 
> This is a government website that explains your tenant rights, specifically for the state where you live. I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in Michigan and there was an advocacy group with a phone number to call. Look up your state and see if there is an advocacy group. It doesn't hurt to make a phone call to get some advice. If they say they can't help you over the phone and you need to make an appointment and pay a fee, then at least you tried. Hope this helps.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you have somewhere that the hedgies can go in the meantime? I've heard, however, that once you remove the hedgehogs from the place and THEN try to bring them back in it gets harder. But you also dont want them calling the humane society or something, since they seem to be very irrational and uneducated people :s. This is my biggest fear for when I move out. Tell them you have a hamster or a guinea pig, yeah sure whatever, tell them its a hedgehog, its like you told them its a freakin hippo or a wild fox lol :x


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried that link, Rainy, it didn't really tell me much. all I could find was something that said I can be held to any ammendment added to my lease, which doesn't dome much good.

My dad offered on the phone to take the hedgehogs if necessary, but I know they'd have no idea how to take care of them. Still, if they HAVE to leave the building, there is somewhere they can go while I try to find them new homes. I'm going to contact the girl I got Watson from to see if she might be able to take him if worst comes to worst. 

I just can't believe this is happening to me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is an absolutely horrible situation and the landlords are being entirely unfair. Keep fighting, don't give up. You've done nothing wrong. I wish I could help more than just say follow everyone else' advice, try to find some sort of tenant rights that applies to your situation and use it against them. If they allow other small caged pets, there's NO reason hedgies shouldn't be allowed. They're even less "destructive" than a hamster could be if one got out. Maybe try to focus on getting them to take hedgehogs out of the "wild" animal category, instead of trying to get an exception to their stupid rule?

Rambling... upset to hear how dumb they are being...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I know in NY there is free legal help if you are living in a apartment and need help with your land lords.
PM me even and I can give you one of those lawyers numbers. I know it's a different state but maybe he can point you in the right direction as far as help in your state?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Did they give you notice that they were changing the terms of your lease? if not i think they are in the wrong. They cant charge you a fine for something they initially aloud and changed without notice to you.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

This has sketchy written all over it. There is no way legally they can just up and be like hey guess what give us 300 bucks and get rid of your hedgehogs right away. I wish you'd do some digging and ask a lawyer or a lawyer friend.. or one of those free sites people have given you. Read some websites make some phone calls.. I'd be doing everything in my power to keep my babies. Please dont let them win.
I understand though it is a difficult situation for you. Maybe even ask your parents to lend you money to take them to a mediator.. I cant remember the name of it but basically where you go and you each tell you stories, give your facts and then the mediator decides who wins. 
They are so in the wrong I wish I could go down there and set them straight.

good luck.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I did some legal guidance from an acquaintance tonight, so it's given me something to think about. I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes me wonder if the person you spoke to even knows what a hedgehog is. I mean .. some people don't. Or have really weird ideas because they've never seen one in person before. For instance, someone once asked us when we had Archimedes in a store, "Is that a porcupine?" So for people who don't know anything about them, it would be really easy for them to exaggerate the size/aggression/possible risk or whatever in their heads.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I have nothing to add since I don't know a thing about law in USA, but there is one thing that I can do and is to pray that you will win this battle since this is very unfair and you aren't doing anything wrong. Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll be praying for your situation too. You've had these guys for a long time. I hope you can find some answers with this lawyer friend. I pray that you can get Sherlock and Watson grandfathered in or that they will see how stupid they are being or that they will listen and be educated about hedgehogs. Only God knows how to reach their hearts and minds. 

Also, if this area isn't your friend specialty, ask him/her for a referral for a free legal advice service in your area. Praying for boldness and strength for you too. 

Please keep us updated. HUGS.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!

Everything has been sorted out! My dad just called a few minutes ago and told me to call my building manager. 

My building manager, who has known about the hedgehogs the whole time, came to my defense with the company. He let them know that the animals have always been here and that I had been told when I moved in that I could have them. Since that was before the change in policy, I get to keep them! He said I don't need to pay any fines, don't have to pay deposits for them, don't have to pay a monthly fee. I basically get to pretend nothing has happened and everything is back to normal! I am so happy with him for coming through for me and coming to my defense - what a great man! He is getting a thank you card. 

I am SO HAPPY right now. I spent ages last night cuddlnig my boys for fear of losing them - tonight they will get cuddles of joy!

Thank you everyone for your support and advice. I had a lot of help from all over, and support from my vet and some local rescue groups. It's great to know how many people I had behind me, and hopefully nothing like this will ever happen again.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY, that's great news.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That is fantastic! I'm so glad you get to keep your hedgies.    XD


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow that's great news!!


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazing!! Very happy for you


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is awesome, I am so glad for you! Be sure to give the people who gave you that $300 "fine" a good glare for me and give the boys some extra snuggles.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! What absolutely fabulous news!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kind of belated to the whole thing, but I'm SO happy for you!! I saw your post in the rescue section yesterday and was trying to figure out if I could convince dad to let me take the boys if necessary, until you got it straightened out or we found a good forever home for them. Didn't want to post, because I was pretty sure the answer would be no anyway. :roll: Glad it's not necessary though, that's great!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So happy for you and the boys!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I literally screamed with joy for you and for this great news! I am so happy


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

What a relief. Im so happy for you and your boys! im with vasogama. so glad they get to stay with you.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Yayy!  What happy news


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Yayayayay!! So happy for you and both of the boys. Now, before you do anything else, get the building manager to write you down as an exception and get a copy of it so you don't have to go through this again if the building is sold or some other unforeseen event should happen. Yayayayay!! Gave me goosebumps to see that you got it all worked out.
Happy hugz to all of you!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

This is such good news!! Send him a thank you card from all of us


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm trying to catch up & just read this - I'm so sorry this has been such a stressful thing to go through - & so, so happy that it's worked out!


----------

